# Bentley Ice White Show Car Pug 106 GTI - Hampshire Vehicle Detailing



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

A few of you may have seen the detail I carried out on this 106 last year, the car has since under a full repaint in Bentley Ice White and had custom wheel arches plastic welded so the would fit the slit rims :thumb:

The car had arrived back from the bodyshop 5 days prior to me machining the car, the car was in pretty good chape just the usual bodyshop trails/swirls.

The car was washed/clayed/dried using the usual process then taped up ready for machining.



























































































corrected shots





































Once the maching was completed using menz ip 3.02 followed by menx ff the car was given a thorough IPA wipedown and then blackfire paint sealant was applied 3 coats in total.

some finished shots.









































































Now for time for the sun to work some magic and show the colour off :thumb:












































































































































































The car was supposed to be at the Frech Car Show but due to a blow out on the M25 the car limped home on a steelie and was not shown....

An awesome colour I must say and the cars not too bad either :thumb:

Thanks for looking 
Paul​


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Paul, beautiful work as always my friend, and wonderful finish. 


But, what in all that is holy is that stuff on your chin  


Thanks for posting, great to see your work as always :thumb: 

All at team face (without stubble :lol: so far ) :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Paul, beautiful work as always my friend, and wonderful finish.
> 
> But, what in all that is holy is that stuff on your chin
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike

I was having a lazy week and couldn't bothered to shave..... its all off now don't worry lol.

Atb to everyone @ team Face :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

p.s. photography is looking great :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good mate


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work and lovley car they do look well in white. Love the mk2 as well any pics?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy bit of refinement Paul, looks great:thumb: Good to see that new camera justifying those man hours!!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

good work


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice work, correction made all the difference!


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

I like that! Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow..I likeeee that!!


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

nice work there, it looks a bit like a 306 Dimma that has been left out in the rain and shrunk lol, very smart!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very tidy!


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Love the car!

Nice work too!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

That looks really nice, I like the wheels on it too, goes together really well. Good job.

Ben


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Crackin job Paul, :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning little car


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

good job, and good pics also


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a great looking car!:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats not been a year since you last did that car, looks great though


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

-tom- said:


> thats not been a year since you last did that car, looks great though


I no lol, he wanted a repaint in a crazy color for the shows this year....


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

DUUB... very nice


----------

